# Compile Error



## Wolf (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok so i posted this somewhere else on here since i couldnt find this forum. but now since i found it imma post it here.

Im about to Launch my Fang-ROM Beta BUT during compile i run into an error thats not letting me contnue. if ANYONE knows what i can do please msg me

Here is the error

Install system fs image: out/target/product/sholes/system.img
out/target/product/sholes/system.img+ total size is 158231040
error: out/target/product/sholes/system.img+ too large (158231040 > [151793664 - 1622016])
make: *** [out/target/product/sholes/system.img] Error 1
make: *** Deleting file `out/target/product/sholes/system.img'

Mind you ive done 7 other versions W/O any real issues.


----------



## Wolf (Aug 12, 2011)

Please lable this as solved. Fixed the issue.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

panic room is for unusable devices. not development questions


----------

